# Bean Bags,



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Please expand on this, I have know ideal what you are talking about.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Alright, I'll bite:

What purpose could that possibly serve? Is it like a poor man's caution tape?

-John


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe it to take breaks while unloading:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

backstay said:


> Maybe it to take breaks while unloading:laughing:


If any of our delivery drivers looked like that, I'd personally supply the bean bags. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

She is hauling a heavy load.

Charlie


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

backstay said:


> Maybe it to take breaks while unloading:laughing:


 nice 'bean bags':whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

We do that here in the US. When a truck is at the dock, and the dock plate is in place, there's an area at each corner you could step in and hurt yourself. Most companies address that by placing special heavy-duty bean bags over those areas.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> We do that here in the US. When a truck is at the dock, and the dock plate is in place, there's an area at each corner you could step in and hurt yourself. Most companies address that by placing special heavy-duty bean bags over those areas.


I liked my answer better:laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> We do that here in the US. When a truck is at the dock, and the dock plate is in place, there's an area at each corner you could step in and hurt yourself. Most companies address that by placing special heavy-duty bean bags over those areas.


 
Never, ever once heard of that Marc,....thanks.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

backstay said:


> Maybe it to take breaks while unloading:laughing:


I'd unload on that for sure


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

backstay said:


> Maybe it to take breaks while unloading:laughing:


WOW!!! CHECK OUT THE PENCIL HOLDER ON HER!!:thumbup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a bean bag one time as my only living room furniture. Gals just loved that thing. Maybe it was something new for them. But I swear works twice as good as having a couch!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I had a bean bag one time as my only living room furniture. Gals just loved that thing. Maybe it was something new for them. But I swear works twice as good as having a couch!


I swear you're as ghetto as me. I slept on a mattress on the floor with a sleeping bag un-zipped for more than a year.

Chicks love the dirty.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think part of it was being close on the bag, just got them in the mood. Then I think it was the whole never done it on a bean bag!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm going to Ikea this weekend and purchasing a bean bag...

Nitro sold me.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm going to Ikea this weekend and purchasing a bean bag...
> 
> Nitro sold me.


I think I should get rid of the couch and re-invest in a bean bag. :whistling2:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Never thought site safety would create such interest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Frank


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

frank said:


> Never thought site safety would create such interest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Frank



It's a hot topic...:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think they're for juggling.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

frank said:


> Never thought site safety would create such interest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Frank


 :laughing: But seriously, did MDShunk answer your question or was this something different?

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Charlie K said:


> She is hauling a heavy load.
> 
> Charlie


 

I'd give her a heavy load to carry


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Bean bags.


----------

